# Trash fish slam



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

fished Navarre Beach this morning. Got catfish, pinfish, hard tails, baby shark, remora, ladyfish, and two undersize pomps. Can't wait for the fall to get here.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ahhhh..but you missed the stingray!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No stingray, no citation for the wall. You're just gonna have to try harder next time.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

The two pompano ruined a perfect day of fishing.


----------



## Coreeyore (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel your pain. Same here, Navarre Beach, caught a baby blacktip, two ladyfish, and snagged a crab. What a day.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Variety*

Variety is the Spice of lIfe; as some wag says.

Anything that pulls is good. Sorry about the Pompano! I feel your pain. You gotta look hungry and will eat htem and they won't bite. :thumbup:

Close; but no cigar(plaque) with no stingray. Some days are like that. C2


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha ha - I went last Saturday morning past portofino and had the same experience... 

Bait fish everywhere but nothing "good"... caught lots of small backtips that would just roll all up in my tackle and then lay there while I dragged 'em in... also caught a couple of monster ladyfish (2-3 pounds each) which were at least fun to reel in.

Then I honest to God hooked a live sand dollar about the size of a nickel... my circle hook was perfectly through one of the bigger holes.  What are the chances of that happening?


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*wow*

I JUST LOVE THE SOUND OF A SWEET DRAG GOING OFF ON MY REELS....HAD TO DOWN LOAD THAT ON MY PHONE FOR MY RING TONE....NOTHING BETTER SOUNDING TO ME... AT LEAST YOU GOT TO HERE YOUR DRAG GO OFF :thumbup:


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

*Gulfsteve*

My bro in law was down from Mississippi a few weeks ago and caught a little sand dollar just like you did. Circle hook right through one of the holes. 
Go figure.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sand Dollars*



Earl said:


> My bro in law was down from Mississippi a few weeks ago and caught a little sand dollar just like you did. Circle hook right through one of the holes.
> Go figure.


Those Sand Dollars are payment from the little Hardheads for the bait that they stole. Makes sense to me! :thumbup:

It means to send more bait; they're hungry. C2


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

I've got a manta egg pouch before. 

and i've also caught shrimp using shrimp as bait.. they were stuck to the shrimp when i brought it in. weird.. ya never know what you will find in the surf


----------

